# Is this a due to Training or Playing?



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

It would be nice to embed the video without having to externally follow the link..... The video is of the mice following me around, cute


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They love The Hand!


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

My babies usually do that too, they love people. Or maybe just me  But they'll crawl on my hand then right up my arm haha


----------



## Lesley (May 7, 2011)

Lovely to see them swarming up your arm ...
Let me guess: you put your hand in when you transfer them from cage to cage and it doesn't take 'em long to twig - a) you're friendly and b) that's the way out and c) you probably praise them for doing it! 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

Almost all grown up now 








almost twice the size of any of their sisters lol :mrgreen:


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Hehe, I was doing this with the mice at work yesterday ^_^ Very lovely


----------

